# Convertir Onda Cuadrada a Senoidal con Filtro



## marmove (Feb 17, 2017)

Buenas tengo un inversor de corriente que es de onda cuadrada y una potencia de máximo 2000w y necesito pasar a onda senoidal se puede? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 17, 2017)

lo fácil seria con un filtro LC, pero son algo voluptuosos.


----------



## opamp (Feb 17, 2017)

No sé si son voluptuosos, pero estoy seguro que son voluminosos, el tamaño del filtro dependerá se la "pureza" de la onda seno que busques, THD es un parámetro importante de diseño.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 17, 2017)

¿Para 2000W un filtro?

Tiras el inversor y compras uno de onda senoidal.

O genera una senoidal por PWM y después eso lo filtras. No es nada sencillo.
Lo que se aprovecha del inversor de onda cuadrada sería... casi nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2017)

Si el inversor posee salida de onda cuadrada morirá teniendo esa salida.
Se podría mejor un poco la forma de onda, pero siempre lejos de senoidal.
Si por algún motivo necesitas una onda senoidal consigue un inversor con salida cuasi senoidal $$$ mediante.


----------



## palurdo (Feb 17, 2017)

Este kit te permite convertir un inversor de onda cuadrada de 2000W a senoidal pura:

http://s.aliexpress.com/2iYFvqUj 

Hay que modificar algunas cosas en el inversor de onda cuadrada para que dé el voltaje necesario, pero en el enlace está todo explicado, básicamente se trata de anular la salida del inversor de onda cuadrada y quedarse con la continua de 380V que es la entrada al módulo que genera la senoidal pura.


----------



## AcoranTf (Feb 17, 2017)

palurdo dijo:


> Este kit te permite convertir un inversor de onda cuadrada de 2000W a senoidal pura:
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2iYFvqUj
> 
> Hay que modificar algunas cosas en el inversor de onda cuadrada para que dé el voltaje necesario, pero en el enlace está todo explicado, básicamente se trata de anular la salida del inversor de onda cuadrada y quedarse con la continua de 380V que es la entrada al módulo que genera la senoidal pura.



Aun hay otra opcion mejor y mas economica. Utilizar simplemente un modulo EGS002, (que es la plaquita pequeña que se ve en ese kit), que sustituya al oscilador de onda cuadrada.
La unica duda es si el voltaje de salida bajara mucho debido al cambio de forma de onda, habria que probarlo. Pero merece la pena, ese modulito solo cuesta unas 6$. Busca mas info en Google.
Yo he probado ese modulo y va muy bien, la señal de salida es perfecta y limpia.

Saludos.


----------



## palurdo (Feb 18, 2017)

AcoranTf dijo:


> Aun hay otra opcion mejor y mas economica. Utilizar simplemente un modulo EGS002, (que es la plaquita pequeña que se ve en ese kit), que sustituya al oscilador de onda cuadrada.
> La unica duda es si el voltaje de salida bajara mucho debido al cambio de forma de onda, habria que probarlo. Pero merece la pena, ese modulito solo cuesta unas 6$. Busca mas info en Google.
> Yo he probado ese modulo y va muy bien, la señal de salida es perfecta y limpia.
> 
> Saludos.



Dependerá mucho de si la etapa de salida del inversor viene equipada con MOSFETs (que son rápidos) o con IGBT (que son más lentos y necesitan un tiempo muerto sensiblemente mayor), aunque el EGS002 permite configurarlo. Particularmente me hubiera gustado que al menos hubieran puesto en el módulo una cabecera de pines en el bus serie, de ahí a ponerle un módulo IoT sería buenísimo (desde tu teléfono tendrías el control pleno del inversor). Es interesante comprar el pack con el LCD, creo que es un dólar más, y tienes visualmente mayor información que solo con el módulo.

Por cierto, este módulo permite usarlo configurando la frecuencia al gusto entre 0 y 400Hz, y existe una versión trifásica, ideal para hacerse un variador lowcost.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2017)

Llamadme desconfiado. ¿De verdad eso funciona?
A ojo de buen cubero lo veo muy pequeño todo; los condensadores y todo lo demás.
Me huele a 2000W pico y que por un rincón ponga 750W constantes.

En cualquier caso, por ese precio merece la pena probar. Si no va no es que se pierda una gran cosa y seguro que se aprende bastante.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola a todos , es possible agregar un filtro "L y C" conectados en série seguido de otro filtro "L y C" conectados en paralelo.
Lo premero filtro "L y C" funcionam en resonancia série , asi si conportan como un cortocircuito en la frequenzia de trabajo (50 o 60Hz conforme la latitude) , ya lo filtro "L y C" paralelo si conportan como un abierto en la frequenzia de trabajo (esa ya aclarada).
Con eses dos filtros agregados seguramente la salida es ahora una senoide perfecta libre de distorciones harmonicas.
Los conponentes tienem que suportar la potenzia a sener fornida , los capacitores deben sener de Polipropileno y tensión de ayslamento de ao menos 400V , ya los inductores eses son hechos con nucleos de hierro ( si possible for," hierro-silicio" por tener mas  bajas pierdas) y deben tener un "gap" entre las chapas "E" y "I" de modo NO saturaren su flujo magnectico cuando funcionando en plena carga.
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Crisgusbaez (Abr 20, 2018)

Hola daniel lopes , disculpa eso que mencionas con respecto de transformar una salida de un inversor tipo cuadrada a senoidal pura sirve para una señal modificada o pwm ? Y si tenes los valores de los capacitores y de la bobinas asi los conecto y veo si me filtran la salida , tengo un inversor de onda modificada de 2000w y pico de 4000w?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2018)

Lo que pasa es que los inductores serán enormes tipo tamaño de Mot y capacitores al aceite de valor alto , todo voluminoso pesado y caro.

¿ Que problema tenés con tu inversor y lo que pretendés alimentar ?


----------



## Crisgusbaez (Abr 20, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes, gracias por la respuesta, el problema sería q*ue* no puedo conectar una heladera o un motor porq*ue* los puede quemar por el ruido que genera ese tipo de voltaje en pwm o de onda modificada y solo puedo alimentar algunos equipos electrónicos nomas.


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 21, 2018)

podrias usar el nucleo de un microondas como inductor, de echo no creo que un motor se queme por este tipo de onda pero si va a calentar un extra...
podrias hacer un solo boninado en el trafo (tal vez probar el primario que ya trae y tener cuidado con el secundario, mejor sacarlo) o bien bobinar con 2 hilos gruesos (segun la potencia del inversor serán mas o menos gruesos) 2 hilos/alambres de cobre a la vez y cuando ya no queda espacio o son suficientes vueltas conectar uno de los bobinados en contra fase... aunque con solo el positivo ya deberia andar...


----------



## afconde (Ene 1, 2020)

Buenas,
Mi problema es el siguiente:
Si disponiendo de una onda cuadrada  quiero obtener una más curvada, que se asemeje más a la senoidal, ¿que tipo de filtro puedo emplear?. Busco algo sencillo de calcular, no una solución comercial, me importa poco lo práctica que sea o no su realización. La idea sería obtener de un Inversor Push-Pull una onda algo senoidal de frecuencia 50hz.
Adjunto una imagen simple del circuito:




La duda es que añadir al extremo para que la onda sea más senoidal sin tener que recurrir a un inversor con una modulación más compleja. No sé hallar una manera de calcular un filtro para ahí, si disponéis de alguna idea o buena bibliografía sería de gran ayuda.


Gracias, Un saludo!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 1, 2020)

Hola caro Don afconde , debes buscar por un filtro passa bajos tipo "LC" configuración tipo "L".
Lo inductor si queda en serie con la salida del inversor y lo capacitor en paralelo con la carga.
La frequenzia de corte debe seber ligeramente despues de la frequenzia de trabajo (creo que 60Hz es lo suficiente).
Mire aca : Low Pass Filter Calculator - ElectronicBase
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 1, 2020)

Con "lo que sea" mejorará la onda...

¿Para que potencia lo quieres? no es lo mismo 1mW que  1kW

En principio lo que necesitas es un pasa bajos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2020)

El transistor que puso en el diagrama es de 1 A , 2 A pulsados . . .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 1, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Con "lo que sea" mejorará la onda...
> 
> ¿Para que potencia lo quieres? no es lo mismo 1mW que  1kW
> 
> En principio lo que necesitas es un pasa bajos.


El problema.. es que haran los transistores con la energia reactiva del filtro...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2020)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> El problema.. es que haran los transistores con la energia reactiva del filtro...


 
¿ Calor ? ¿ Sobretensiones ?  🔫


----------



## Scooter (Ene 1, 2020)

Pues eso, si es para 1W vale lo que sea, si son varios kW la cosa se pone tensa.


----------



## afconde (Ene 1, 2020)

Voy a ir poco a poco:
Estoy consultando bibliografía, que creo es bastante mala, pero he visto algún esquema, teórico de inversores push-pull a cuyo extremo habría una carga con parte capacitiva, resistiva e inductiva, pero cómo es casi típico, apenas sale representado como una caja que contendría el supuesto circuito con R L y C. Entonces mi supusición más razonable era pensar que con bobinas y condensadores se estaría haciendo un filtro para intentar quedarse con algún armónico concreto o se estará intentando lograr una senoidal. Y literalmente he pasado varias horas intentando estudiar por qué me es imposible de simular nada en general.

Respondiendo ahora a varios:


Scooter dijo:


> Con "lo que sea" mejorará la onda...
> 
> ¿Para que potencia lo quieres? no es lo mismo 1mW que  1kW
> 
> En principio lo que necesitas es un pasa bajos.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Calor ? ¿ Sobretensiones ?  🔫



Sobre esto y esto, estoy yendo hacia una idea más teórica. Entonces el calor o el tamaño no es un problema. No estoy haciendo una conversión estúpida, 12V en continua es relativamente común en batería o en placa solar, pero hay que multiplicar bastante la tensión para por ejemplo alimentar una red doméstica. Los transistores escogidos fueron elegidos para simplemente simular algo en el programa, al ser para mí la manera más cómoda de simplemente abrir/cerrar en el momento exacto. Con interruptores de otros tipos mejora, pero no tanto.




Scooter dijo:


> Con "lo que sea" mejorará la onda...
> 
> ¿Para que potencia lo quieres? no es lo mismo 1mW que  1kW
> 
> En principio lo que necesitas es un pasa bajos.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don afconde , debes buscar por un filtro passa bajos tipo "LC" configuración tipo "L".
> Lo inductor si queda en serie con la salida del inversor y lo capacitor en paralelo con la carga.
> La frequenzia de corte debe seber ligeramente despues de la frequenzia de trabajo (creo que 60Hz es lo suficiente).
> Mire aca : Low Pass Filter Calculator - ElectronicBase
> ...



Intenté los filtros LC pero primero tendría que lograr ver cómo cambio la potencia perdida en el trafo. Literalmente, para lograr la relación esa apenas tengo un pequeño margen de valores de inductancia sin que el ordenador pete (el PC del i7 anda ocupado y el del Pentium D da para lo que da). He visto varias formas y varia gente emplear filtros pasabajos para transformar cuadradas a "más o menos senoidales". Pero que va, me es imposible dividir el circuito en 2, claramente el transformador es la parte que más influencia el conjunto que no puede separarse.

Igualmente, otros tipos de inversores, ya sin entrar a deslizamiento de fase o modulación de ancho de pulso, así que será con lo que me entretendré ahora.

Igualmente, no me esperaba tanta actividad, quizá una respuesta en una semana pensé... , pero se ve que la gente está activa incluso en estas fechas.

Gracias y un saludo!!!


----------



## Scooter (Ene 1, 2020)

No entiendo nada.
¿El pc es para la simulación o para conectar al inversor?
Compra una fuente de 12V
Compra un inversor senoidal que valen dos chavos


----------



## afconde (Ene 1, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> No entiendo nada.
> ¿El pc es para la simulación o para conectar al inversor?
> Compra una fuente de 12V
> Compra un inversor senoidal que valen dos chavos



No, no el PC es para simular, pero al estar usando el antiguo, con ciertas cosas que a lo mejor funcionarían o no, tengo una velocidad de simulación de 15ms cada media hora. El PC bueno anda renderizando una cosa y prefiero no molestarlo con estas cosas. Na, pasaré a la experimentación con componentes baratos, va a ser lo mejor.

Igualmente, con algunas ideas de aquí creo que ya tengo un rumbo.



Cerraría tema, pero creo que no hay forma, espero no conteste nadie más, por no molestar a la gente en esto.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2020)

Si lo querés construir sería mas práctico un cuasi senoidal con tiempos muertos y un par de escalones , el tuyo :







Cuasi :






Senoidal puro :






Sinó , los inductores y capacitores serán enormes y antieconómicos . . .  pero gustos son gustos y prácticas son prácticas





afconde dijo:


> Cerraría tema, pero creo que no hay forma, espero no conteste nadie más, por no molestar a la gente en esto.
> 
> Gracias




Los temas no se cierran y se van enriqueciendo con el tiempo y los aportes


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 1, 2020)

afconde dijo:


> No, no el PC es para simular, pero al estar usando el antiguo, con ciertas cosas que a lo mejor funcionarían o no, tengo una velocidad de simulación de 15ms cada media hora.



    El PC es antiguo y vos hacés una simulación horrible.  

- ¿A santo de qué hacés una simulación de 1" si el transitorio es mucho menor -->  Hacela de 100ms como máximo.

- Cuando hay conmutaciones y elementos inductivos/capacitivos los simuladores protestan porque se les complica la convergencia.   Te das cuanta porque en esos puntos se "frena" la simulación. 
Se mejora poniendo astutamente capacitores y resistencias auxiliares pero no se hace magia,  lo mejor es directamente ni meter en la simulación las partes conflictivas reemplazando por fuentes arbitrarias.     Salvo que bloque problemático sea justamente lo que interesa simular...  

En este caso te interesa simular el filtrado -->  ¿Para que metés el transformador y los transistores?  ¿Por que no generás directamente una cuadrada?




> ... Na, pasaré a la experimentación con componentes baratos, va a ser lo mejor.



No uses los mismos criterios de polarización que con elementos virtuales porque el humo se va a oler desde acá  



Además de las formas de onda que tiene incluidas, el LTSpice te permite declarar las tuyas, con lo que no necesitás crear un circuito generador. 

2M comentó uno de los métodos para generar senoidales/cuasi-senoidales de potencia. 
Otro método es generar una señal PWM cuyo duty varíe senoidalmente. Esto es lo que se utiliza en los variadores de velocidad con un puentes de IGBT.
Para generar un duty variable se usaba un generador de onda triangular alta frecuencia+uno de senoidal de baja frecuencia  en las entradas de un comparador --> la salida del comparador manda el duty.   Hoy esto se hace directamente con un microcontrolador.
La ventaja que tiene es la sencillez en la generación del PWM variable y que las armónicas son a partir de la frecuencia de la triangular.

Se puede hacer esto en LTSpice, pero en la velocidad de simulación tendrá un peso importante el generador PWM.  Si lo que interesa es la prueba de filtros y no el generador, pues se escribe una función arbitraria y a otra cosa.

Este es un análisis que tenía:    El generador está compuesto por una función que genera una triangular ( Triangle(x) ) y otra que genera por PWM una senoidal de 220Vrms@50Hz

La 1er imagen es para una triangular de 1kHz y la 2da para 10kHz.    Como las armónicas son a partir de 1kHz y 10kHz se reduce el volumen de los filtros.


----------



## marcoscab1166 (Ene 28, 2020)

Hola, estoy con un problema similar a este.
Necesito ayuda con el filtro para un conversor de onda cuadrada a senoidal. La señal es generada por un integrado LTC6903, el cual puede generar señales de hasta 60 MHz de onda cuadrada pero con una tension de solo 600mV. Esa señal puede variar solamente entre 1 y 3 MHz fijos, sin valores intermedios.
La generacion de la señal con el LTC ya la tengo solucionada, que es lo mas facil de todo esto.
La idea es tener un filtro que me sirva para ambas frecuencias.
Esto tambien habria que amplificarlo para que funcione a una tension absoluta de unos 20v, es decir que los picos de la señal senoidal resultante sean en 10v en el lado negativo y 10v en el positivo.
Si necesitan mas informacion comenten nomas. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2020)

Hola caro Don marcoscab1166 cuanto a un unico filtro servir para las dos frequenzias ( 1 y 3 Mhz) eso desafortunadamente no es factible.
Tiene que sener uno para filtrar la frequenzia de 1Mhz y otro para filtrar la frequenzia de 3Mhz.
Eso porque lo filtro adecuado para filtrar 1Mhz seguramente atenua muuuucho la frequenzia de 3Mhz y lo reverso un filtro adecuado a la frequenzia de 3Mhz casi nada filtra la frequenzia de 1Mhz.
Te recomendo altamente a enpleyar un filtro tipo double o mismo un triple PI Grego , pero dos distintos cada uno para su frequenzia.
Cuanto a lo amplificador puedes enpleyar un tipo push-pull a transistores y transformadores de ferrite ( amplificador banda ancha para HF).
Todo eso que aclaro aca hay disponible en la Internet , basta Googlear.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ari Lucian (Abr 27, 2022)

Necesito pasar una señal cuadrada y que salga una senoidal pero con el doble de frecuencia, pero no se que tipo de filtro usar o como deberia poner los capacitores y resistencias o si hacer un circuito RC o con bobinas


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 27, 2022)

Que raro que te pidan un filtro para el doble de frecuencia cuando una señal cuadrada tiene armónicos impares.


----------



## Ari Lucian (Abr 27, 2022)

Si esa parte no sabria como hacerla, pero sabes como seria sin lo de la doble frecuencia?


switchxxi dijo:


> Que raro que te pidan un filtro para el doble de frecuencia cuando una señal cuadrada tiene armónicos impares.


d


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 27, 2022)

Busca en el foro, ya se trató ambas cosas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2022)

Hola a todos , caro Do Ari Lucian debes premeramente filtrar la frequenzia fundamental de lo sinal cuadrado , eso puede sener hecho con la ayuda de  un filtro pasa bajos que tenga una frequenzia de corte ligeramente cercana de la frequenzia del sinal cuadrado o por un filtro pasa canal , donde la frequenzia del canal es zatamente la frequenzia de la onda cuadrada.
Despues tienes que doblar esa frequenzia , puedes rectificar en onda conpleta con 2 diodos y un transformador ayslador con toma central , despues debes filtrar la segunda harmonica con lo auxilio de un filtro pasa canal sintonizado zatamente en lo segundo harmonico del sinal original .
Otro possible mectodo de doblagen de frequenzia es enpleyar un mixer duplamente balanzeado ,por ejenplo un MC1496 , habrias que buscar ese ejenplo de aplicación en su hoja de datos técnicos (datasheet) .
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2022)

Ari Lucian dijo:


> Necesito pasar una señal cuadrada y que salga una senoidal pero con el doble de frecuencia, pero no se que tipo de filtro usar o como deberia poner los capacitores y resistencias o si hacer un circuito RC o con bobinas


Olvidate.  Una señal cuadrada no tiene 2da armónica - - - > no podes filtrar y que salga lo que no hay.

Oooootra cosa seria usar un filtro no lineal o partir de un pulso o una diente de sierra


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> "Olvidate.  Una señal cuadrada no tiene 2da armónica - - - > no podes filtrar y que salga lo que no hay."


Correcto , una Onda Cuadrada NO contiene harmonicos Pares , solamente harmonicos  Inpares.
Por eso que si aplicas un filtro pasa bajo o un filtro pasa canal en esa Onda Cuadrada ,  logras conbertes la Onda Cuadrada en Onda Senoidal de misma frequenzia.
Despue lo proximo paso es doblar la frequenzia , y eso jo ya esplique a grueso de modo como hacer en mi post.
!Saludos!


----------



## Ari Lucian (Abr 27, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Correcto , una Onda Cuadrada NO contiene harmonicos Pares , solamente harmonicos  Inpares.
> Por eso que si aplicas un filtro pasa bajo o un filtro pasa canal en esa Onda Cuadrada ,  logras conbertes la Onda Cuadrada en Onda Senoidal de misma frequenzia.
> Despue lo proximo paso es doblar la frequenzia , y eso jo ya esplique a grueso de modo como hacer en mi post.
> !Saludos!


Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Pablo2424 (May 6, 2022)

palurdo dijo:


> Este kit te permite convertir un inversor de onda cuadrada de 2000W a senoidal pura:
> 
> AliExpress.com - Maintaining
> 
> Hay que modificar algunas cosas en el inversor de onda cuadrada para que dé el voltaje necesario, pero en el enlace está todo explicado, básicamente se trata de anular la salida del inversor de onda cuadrada y quedarse con la continua de 380V que es la entrada al módulo que genera la senoidal pura.


*H*ola*.
M*e podes decir cual es el circuito que te permite convertir la señal de onda cuadrada a senoidal pura?.
*P*orque entro en el link y*-*no se puede *VE*r nada*.*


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2022)

Pablo2424 dijo:


> *H*ola*.
> M*e podes decir cual es el circuito que te permite convertir la señal de onda cuadrada a senoidal pura?.
> *P*orque entro en el link y*-*no se puede *VE*r nada*.*


La dirección del link, dice encontrarse en mantenimiento, habrá que esperar que terminen de hacerlo.

*Palurdo* NO ingresa al foro hace 7 meses, no esperes una pronta respuesta


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 6, 2022)

*E*ra inversor*,* normalmente es para fuentes de energia*, *si lo quieres hacer por el metodo de integrar y volver a integrar la señal se hace con operacionales.


----------

